# Shrinking violet Clothes shop



## sheek (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone go to Shrinking Violet in Bristol apparently its on 20 Park Street, just wondering because I am thinking of paying them a visit in when i am up next.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 24, 2007)

There's one in bath too, I think.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah loys of emo stuff, spongebob squarepants, emily strange, 50's dresses, studded belts.


----------



## sheek (Jan 25, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> yeah loys of emo stuff, spongebob squarepants, emily strange, 50's dresses, studded belts.




its the dresses and the knitware that i am going for, dunno i can order it on line just a bit concerned in case its badly made etc. that sort of stuff is expensive..


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 25, 2007)

sheek said:
			
		

> its the dresses and the knitware that i am going for, dunno i can order it on line just a bit concerned in case its badly made etc. that sort of stuff is expensive..


oh i wasn't being totally negative! although to be fair the shop is small and the clothing section is limited, i have found some nice stuff in there before.


----------



## sheek (Jan 25, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> oh i wasn't being totally negative! although to be fair the shop is small and the clothing section is limited, i have found some nice stuff in there before.




yeah it looks small in the pictures and that lady Queenie who runs it looks like a mermaid, so i suppose it cant all be bad  Well i shall have to go and have a look.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 25, 2007)

sheek said:
			
		

> its the dresses and the knitware that i am going for, dunno i can order it on line just a bit concerned in case its badly made etc. that sort of stuff is expensive..


I bought a skirt from there for forty quid-a button fell off within weeks and then saw same skirt reduced to a tenner


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2007)

sheek said:
			
		

> yeah it looks small in the pictures and that lady Queenie who runs it looks like a mermaid, so i suppose it cant all be bad  Well i shall have to go and have a look.


she does look like a mermaid you're right!  i didn't know her name was queenie, it suits her. 

they always have hardcore metal playing aswell.


----------

